# Dear Fat Guys



## Bearsy (Jun 17, 2010)

We get a bad rap. Sloppy, smelly, all that crap. I hate that. So please, dress nicely, bathe often, and try not to give fat haters more ammunition. 
Protip: If it says "gym" anywhere on it, that's the only place you should wear it.

Sorry, I just got home and I saw a guy on the bus who own a local video game store and he's got every single negative stereotype about fat men down to a science. Extremely food stained, ripped up shirt; ass crack hanging wayyy out of his too tight gym shorts(Idk, maybe you ladies like that, haha); smelled terrible, just extremely sloppy. I know he can afford new clothes, because as I said, he owns a store and always has business. And I'm pretty sure that's the outfit he wears every day.

I don't mean to offend, I'm drunk, so ignore this if I'm not making sense.
:happy:


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 17, 2010)

Was he eating too, thats just irresponsible.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 17, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Was he eating too, thats just irresponsible.


 
Especially if it was on public transit. Tacky.


----------



## imfree (Jun 17, 2010)

Speshuly eauf hei splodiud whal aightin'!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 17, 2010)

God help him if it wasn't an apple or banana.


----------



## Esther (Jun 18, 2010)

I do know what you mean. Guys like that just perpetuate shitty, untrue stereotypes.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 18, 2010)

I saw a fat guy coming out of a public restroom yesterday. I was humiliated, people might actually think we crap, of course its because we eat too much. And what if it stunk ? He may have made all fat guys seem like stinky crappers, scarring the "normies" for life.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 18, 2010)

I've know plenty of skinny dude's that stunk to high hell and were a whole lot lazier than me. But then again, they don't wear t-shirt's that say "Gold's Gym" on it ... so I suposse it's all good in the hood.


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 18, 2010)

No.






Not that I'm sloppy I just hate being told what to do.


----------



## Bearsy (Jun 18, 2010)

Hahaha sorry about this.
Tequila, opinions and the internet don't mix.
(I still stand by my post, although sheepishly)



I wasn't suggesting anyone here was sloppy or anything, just kind of an open letter to sloppy guys.


----------



## FinagleBroth (Jun 18, 2010)

Some of us do sweat heavily from the tough issues.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 18, 2010)

When in doubt, wear a tie, I always say. Ties are great for hiding food stains!

I shower twice a day in hot weather.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 18, 2010)

Some of us:

--Dress the best we can based on what we can afford/find in our size.
--Sweat heavily due to *gasp* work.
--Have to eat in public due to *gasp again* having really crappy work hours.

But then again you knew that.

You drunk.


----------



## escapist (Jun 18, 2010)

I personally


Dress with style
Have great pretty damn good hygene and smell great 
Workout in the gym every week
Eat like a bulldozer trying to fill a hole
And sweat buckets of water when I workout.

So some of the stereotype can't be avoided I guess.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 18, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> ass crack hanging wayyy out of his too tight gym shorts(Idk, maybe you ladies like that, haha);



and the rest was blah blah blah ...yakkity smakkity..lol


----------



## Tracii (Jun 18, 2010)

OMG sounds like he needs a shower!
Stink on anybody is way gross.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 18, 2010)

Tracii said:


> OMG sounds like he needs a shower!
> Stink on anybody is way gross.



Though I must say I think I'd prefer congealed body stink to an AXE cloud.


----------



## RJI (Jun 18, 2010)

Messy fat guys annoy me too! 
Its because people do believe all fat guys are lazy pigs, but on the flip side when girls see a well dressed/groomed big guy they think that much more of you.


----------



## escapist (Jun 18, 2010)

RJI said:


> Messy fat guys annoy me too!
> Its because people do believe all fat guys are lazy pigs, but on the flip side when girls see a well dressed/groomed big guy they think that much more of you.



Hahah maybe thats why I get so much attention. I didn't believe it till Chicken Legs pointed it out to me, but people watch me and look at me constantly wherever I go.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 18, 2010)

I bet that nasty fucker was eating a croissant.


----------



## escapist (Jun 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I bet that nasty fucker was eating a croissant.



I Confess I ate 3 or 4 of them the other day :eat2:


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I bet that nasty fucker was eating a croissant.



OMG..I almost choked on my chicken parmesan..hahaha.:bow:

dang it, I can't rep yet.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll rep her for you, chicken legs!


----------



## imfree (Jun 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I bet that nasty fucker was eating a croissant.



Noe doaut, hea wuz aightin crowsants
till hea 'SPLODED.


----------



## Jello404 (Jun 19, 2010)

thats horrible. But honestly I dont think it matters if ever large person dresses and hold themelves to presentable standards-the normals will always have something horribly negative and hurtful to say so...live and let live.

HOWEVER on the other hand anyone who is comfortable looking,smelling and carrying their selves like a sloppy mule...they need help and a shitload of soap and love. lol


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Jun 19, 2010)

While the basics SHOULD be followed (wash, be presentable), I think it's a situation where most "normal" people will look for any reason to think/say something badly about a fat guy in any situation that a thin/ordinary guy would get a pass without a thought.

10 years into this "fad" that never seems to have an end I still often go to the local supermarket that is frequented by many of the university students here and almost every time see at least one guy or girl walking around wearing pajama bottoms. And on rare occasions, the tops, too. Yeah, that's presentable. But I'm sure most people think nothing of it. But if a fat guy were to do it, most people would probably mutter "slob" under their breath...or worse.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 19, 2010)

To a certain extent, it really is unavoidable... tests have shown that the concept of fat people being lazy, dirty and smelly is firmly entrenched by the third grade (if not earlier). That said, admittedly it's always a good idea to practice your hygiene skills, wear reasonably well-fitting clothing, and use deodorant.


----------



## djudex (Jun 19, 2010)

I personally would love to see a manners and dress style regression to a 1930-1950 time frame whilst keeping modern day sensibilities about gender and race. I personally think that people should try to look their best whenever they can not only for other people but for themselves.

I'm kinda strange in the head.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 19, 2010)

*


escapist said:



Hahah maybe thats why I get so much attention but people watch me and look at me constantly wherever I go.

Click to expand...



...WTF.....:doh:
*


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 19, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> 
> 
> ...WTF.....:doh:
> *



hehehe...thats what my mom said when she saw him...

Ok, not really, she's a 75 year old church lady..lol. What really happened was, she walked out the bedroom, exclaimed "OMG Your A Mountain Man" and just froze...priceless.:happy:


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> hehehe...thats what my mom said when she saw him...
> 
> Ok, not really, she's a 75 year old church lady..lol. What really happened was, she walked out the bedroom, exclaimed "OMG Your A Mountain Man" and just froze...priceless.:happy:



LOL @ you're a mountain man. hahahhaha....Priceless.


----------



## shhtx1970 (Jun 20, 2010)

Look, if you dont take care of yourself then you got issues because the way you look at yourself is a reflection of you. I admit there are times I do not shave and look like fat old guy unshaven burly, some women think I am a professor or something. But if I get my hair cut and shave, women say I look so cute. I dont get it. 

Anyways, dress wise, I dress business casual or nice when I need to work when I am relax I am in jeans or shorts usually with an untucked shirt. You ladies like to rub tummies so this allows for easy access but then again ... I wear a t-shirt underneath my regular shirt well cuz I am used to that from being ex-military.

Personal hygiene is something well have to deal with so depending on the person it can vary from extreme compulsive disorder to completely disgusting.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 21, 2010)

I have to say... When I see a fat guy who doesn't take care of himself it makes my heart sink a little. Not just because I recognize that other people are looking at this guy who has a weight issue and thinking "what a slob", but also because I think nine times out of ten the guy is not as clueless as he pretends. Some guys spend years, getting fat, and growing into the slovenly habits that make them absolutely invisible to the opposite sex. Men get bigger passes in general for that sort of thing. I can't help but think that a fair number of fat guys (especially like the one bearsy described) are hiding from something.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 21, 2010)

Why do I picture Chicken Legs looking like Rihanna?


----------



## mantis_shrimp (Jun 21, 2010)

I feel its safe to assume that smelling like shit and being covered in grease, cheetoh dust and dandruff will garner negative attention no matter the persons physique. 

I don't really think people assume all fatties are like that? I simply give offensively scented troglodytes a wide berth when encountered to avoid the stink-lines. In society, in my opinion, harbouring a smell that offends others senses is akin to slapping someone ;p


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you're not practicing basic hygiene, then that constitutes as gross and unappealing. I don't care if you're a big guy/gal or a little guy/gal- please just practice basic hygiene. Thank you.


----------



## escapist (Jun 22, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Why do I picture Chicken Legs looking like Rihanna?



Man if I could post some pics it would blow your mind how close you are.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 22, 2010)

escapist said:


> Man if I could post some pics it would blow your mind how close you are.



ahahah..whatever..Ok, maybe, but only if I got a spray tan, celebrity stylist, personal Pilates instructor Mari Windsor, and some color contacts...I can do a tribute show in Vegas..lol. I love her newer look...that haircut rocks.

Love you though...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

mantis_shrimp said:


> I feel its safe to assume that smelling like shit and being covered in grease, cheetoh dust and dandruff will garner negative attention no matter the persons physique.
> 
> I don't really think people assume all fatties are like that? I simply give offensively scented troglodytes a wide berth when encountered to avoid the stink-lines. In society, in my opinion, harbouring a smell that offends others senses is akin to slapping someone ;p


Cheet-oh dust is an indicator of a man with great taste, depth and humor. As long as he's otherwise sanitized for my protection, he can be covered in day-glo orange dust from head to toe for all I care. All the better for a tongue-lashing. Just saying.


----------

